# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Zero Point Collection

## raiazlan

here is is the colection of Zero Point Columns written by Mr Javed Choudhy my favret column writer. now a days being published in Express news paper

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## spotlesssoul

Sighh...

Hamesha ki tarah,Javed Chaudhry ne iss baar bhi mera daman alfaaz se khali kar diya hai.. Haan aik barf ki manind sard lehar meri reerh ki haddi main sarsara rahi hai aur aag ki manind dehekti hoye moj meray bhi a'saab ko apnay gird lay ker patakhne per majboor kar rahi hai.Shayad yeh wesi he leher hai,jiss ka Javed Chaudhry ne tazkara kia... Jo har uss insaan ko apne lapait me lay leti hai jo bayhisi ke chungal se, chahay chand lamhon ke liye he sahi, azaad hota hai..

Per bey hisee humari rag rag mein kuch iss tarah sama chuki hai ke Inn zee sha'or logon ki tahareer se paida hone wali wo leher shoreeda he sabit hoti hai. Aa ke wapis palat jane wali.. kuch lamhoon ke liye behisee ko maut naseeb hoti hai..per chand ghariyon baad phir apna sar uthane lagti hai aur hum apni mamool ki zindagi mein mashgool ho jate hain..kyunke shayad behisee ko apnane ke peechay humari apni baybasi bhi shamil hai.

Adliya khud adal se mafqood hai. Munsif khud bayinsafi ka shikaar hoe hain..Aisi "Islami" saltanat main hum mazeed "jamhooriyat" ki umeed rakhain bhee tow kesay bhalla?

----------


## raiazlan

thanx for replying in such a nice method

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## spotlesssoul

:Smile: 

Benazir ki maslehat pasandi ki pas e parda wajoohat ko jiss tarah bayan kia gaya hai,wo waqiye bay misaal hai.

----------


## raiazlan

> Benazir ki maslehat pasandi ki pas e parda wajoohat ko jiss tarah bayan kia gaya hai,wo waqiye bay misaal hai.


I Agree with what u said

----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan



----------


## raiazlan

[img]http://www.express.com.pk/images/NP_LHE/20080513/Sub_Images/1100405949-2.gif[img]

----------

